
Chinese restaurant process - xmpir
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_restaurant_process
======
psycr
As a former philosophy student, who cared little for mathematics in
university, can someone point me in the direction of a resource that would
allow me to understand the notation in this article? I understand the problem
as described, but unfortunately not the notation.

~~~
psycr
I've discovered this, for anyone else who might need similar help:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mathematical_symbols](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mathematical_symbols)

------
memming
Though I am glad to see nonparametric Bayes on HN, what is it that you want to
point out?

------
skylan_q
I can submit random wikipedia articles, too

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upchuck](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upchuck)

------
Houshalter
I've read it several times but I can't understand the problem from the
description in this article. Does anyone know of a simpler explanation?

